

Ask HN: What are the useful, lesser known keyboard shortcuts? - spxdcz

I'm a Mac user, and suspect I only use six or seven keyboard shortcuts regularly (close window, quit, new, application switch, save, copy/paste, etc).<p>I suspect we find it difficult to learn TOO many (i.e. all) shortcuts, so which are the lesser-known ones (on whichever operating system) that you think people should know?<p>For example, I just learned the incredibly useful Apple-` shortcut to switch between Windows (not Apps), e.g. for working on multiple documents.<p>Any suggestions?
======
jluxenberg
When I started using a MacBook at work, I missed the Alt-Tab behavior of
Windows and Linux. Alt-Tab switches to the last window that was active (and
the one that was active before that, etc). There's a cheap utility for the
MacOS that adds this feature. I have it bound to C-tab:

<http://manytricks.com/witch/>

You'll wonder how you lived without it!

~~~
spxdcz
Awesome - thank you!

------
cwb
Well, I'm not sure if these classify as lesser known, but Cocoa (that is most)
text fields in Mac OS X support basic emacs bindings which I use all the time
(native vim support would be even better of course, but hey..):
<http://www.hcs.harvard.edu/~jrus/Site/System%20Bindings.html> (look at the
ctrl (^) bindings).

~~~
spxdcz
Thanks, that's pretty cool.

Yeah, in retrospect, I should have reworded the question "What are your
favorite keyboard shortcuts?".

------
buster
I don't have a Mac, but my colleagues use some keybinding to display a
fullscreen list of available shortcuts.. Don't know which one, though

~~~
spxdcz
Argh! That sounds particularly useful... Am trying to Google it, but haven't
found it yet. Thanks for letting me know about its existence though!

~~~
buster
mh.. i've found it.. apparently it's some tool.. i thought it's built in.. But
it seems to be quite useful, as most coworkers use it.

<http://www.ergonis.com/products/keycue/>

~~~
spxdcz
Thank you so much - very much appreciated!

------
seliopou
⌘` cycles through the windows of the current application. Never leave home
without it.

